# False rape!



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Today they dropped charges of rape against a uber driver in chicago. come to find out, he recorded the ride of the alleged rape with his cell phone. the video showed friendly chit chat and they hugged when she left. what i dont understand, is if he had the video of the ride, why did he wait so long to give it to the police, while he was in prison.

number 2 why is this girl not in jail for filing a false police report. this case burns me up. im assuming she did this for money, but how evil do you have to be to put a man in prison for rape when nothing happened. If this doesnt make drivers want to put cameras in their car, then i dont know what will.
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/apr/06/prosecutors-drop-charges-against-uber-driver


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I must install one of these cameras. People can be so bad that they can put an innocent man behind bars. F the 1 star rating these riders may give. We should worry on this kind of a situation instead.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> I must install one of these cameras. People can be so bad that they can put an innocent man behind bars. F the 1 star rating these riders may give. We should worry on this kind of a situation instead.


definitely man. cameras are cheap now.as long as the pax can clearly see the camera in the windshield, u are covered. u probably cant have a taxicab confession camera in your car, but u want the pax to know there is a camera so you dont get accused of rape. remember, uber is worth billions, and people are going to make a cash grab in this crap obama economy.

here is a camera that records the front side and the back of the car for 120. well worth the money.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## lu181 (Nov 3, 2014)

She needs to be locked up and made an example this is happening way too much. Without his evidence he would have had to spend tens of thousands of dollars to defend himself which he probably doesnt have with a high probability he would have got a crap public defense and wrongly imprisoned. Not to mention the humiliation he faced going through the arrest process and violation of civil rights


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Another key issue is that he was not really an UBER driver. He was using his wife's account. I will not be surprised to see cities start making that an official violation.


----------



## Just_in (Jun 29, 2014)

evboy said:


> definitely man. cameras are cheap now.as long as the pax can clearly see the camera in the windshield, u are covered. u probably cant have a taxicab confession camera in your car, but u want the pax to know there is a camera so you dont get accused of rape. remember, uber is worth billions, and people are going to make a cash grab in this crap obama economy.
> 
> here is a camera that records the front side and the back of the car for 120. well worth the money.
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20


IMO. Im not so certain about the visor monitor. It's too visible. The more discrete the better. For certain it's a no brainer to get something like this if you do livery. Customers will ask. I was going to say probably ask but they will. Some will see it and will want to know why they are being recorded. You can say it's for insurance reasons something like that. And explain the front back camera...After a while enough Uber/ Lyft cars have them in the riders will get used to it. IMO.


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

Just_in said:


> IMO. Im not so certain about the visor monitor. It's too visible. The more discrete the better. For certain it's a no brainer to get something like this if you do livery. Customers will ask. I was going to say probably ask but they will. Some will see it and will want to know why they are being recorded. You can say it's for insurance reasons something like that. And explain the front back camera...After a while enough Uber/ Lyft cars have them in the riders will get used to it. IMO.


cabs have cameras now. people are already used to them. its not like its a huge camera that is stuck in the middle of the windsheild like taxis. its 2 small little cameras. if the pax asks, just say its for security. they will understand. i rather have a pax asks about it, than be accused of rape because some drunk chick wants a cash grab at my expense. as this economy gets worse in the next year or 2, people will become desperate. you could have a racist pax that hates white people and wants to get back at the man. you never know. there are alot of ghetto trash out there, that are looking for free money after they spend their welfare and food stamps on drugs.

dont forget, this girl said she was passed out drunk. she was lying, but you will have real cases where a girl is passed out drunk in the backseat, and you need to have protection from her saying you fondled her. maybe not a rape accusation but something that she could sue uber for. everyone should buy a camera.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

To get convicted of rape, there would have to be some physical evidence and not just hear say. Anyone can say "he/she raped me". There's probably more to this story.


----------



## Ubermon (Aug 19, 2014)

The man spent months in jail and his wife had to move in with her parents in order to pay for his lawyers. Earlier articles say he had evidence that would clear his name. Why in the good Lord's name did anyone wait 3 months before reviewing the recording? It's good that the prosecutors dropped all charges, but why isn't the lying accuser in jail now? Chicago Tribune reports, 


> Prosecutors spoke with the woman and told her about the recording before Monday's hearing, said Sally Daly, a spokeswoman for the state's attorney's office said.
> 
> "She understood the decision and did not object to us going ahead and dismissing the charges," Daly said.


The tone with which they speak of her is completely off. Why doesn't this read "In light of the evidence, prosecutors informed the woman all charges would be dropped against the Uber driver and instead she was now the target of a criminal investigation."


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> To get convicted of rape, there would have to be some physical evidence and not just hear say. Anyone can say "he/she raped me". There's probably more to this story.


THIS
if he didnt do it,clearly there should be no evidence he did it
so he spent jail time PURELY on hear say?
the power of a women's voice: thats crazy!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

looks like he was only in jail because he couldnt afford bail
because I was about to say
but i am skeptical of the police work
she says he took her to his house
forensics should have proved whether she was in the house or not
the same house his wife was home at?
shoddy police work
file charges against the girl for false report
sue the city for shitty procecuters

also the video says he was charged with sexual assault
but story states rape charges were dropped
huge difference between rape and sexual assault

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...r-rape-charge-dropped-met-20150406-story.html


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> THIS
> if he didnt do it,clearly there should be no evidence he did it
> so he spent jail time PURELY on hear say?
> the power of a women's voice: thats crazy!!!


Unfortunately there is an overwhelming amount of social pressure to automatically take on the perspective of a "rape victim advocate" and assume everything thing the alleged rape victim claims is true. I understand that point if you are a "rape victim advocate" and you are counseling the alleged victim. However, from a legal and journalism point of view, this is a severe violation of ethics. However serious the crime, there should be a healthy level of skepticism applied pending a thorough investigation. This case is a good example, as is the recent UVA rape story in Rolling Stone.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Skepticism? We still don't have a full story. what we do know is the guy was driving on his wife's app. No background check was done on the guy. Nothing happened in the car except at the end she gave the bogus driver a hug and a kiss. I assume he is not drunk and he learned from her that she has a boyfriend.

He used his phone is a Dashcam. 

Somehow, after the ride ends they go back to his apartment and have sex. and his WIFE said the sex was consensual.

The follow-up story makes the guy out to be a prince. He isn't. He was a married man, driving under his wife's app, who then had sex with a drunk passenger in his family apartment.

She was drunk. They had sex. That's all we know.

They both needed dashcams at all times. I think they're both telling what they think to be the truth. He says "she wanted it". She says no I didn't, I was drunk.

But Justice requires evidence and she gave her drunk perception of what happened in the car which did not match the video.

Case dismissed. Truth unknown.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Skepticism? We still don't have a full story. what we do know is the guy was driving on his wife's app. No background check was done on the guy. Nothing happened in the car except at the end she gave the bogus driver a hug and a kiss. I assume he is not drunk and he learned from her that she has a boyfriend.
> 
> Somehow, after the ride ends they go back to his apartment and have sex. and his WIFE said the sex was consensual.
> 
> ...


That's not the story I read. I need to re-read some other articles, I didnt see the part about they actually DID have sex,and it was "consensual".

But the guy was obviously wrong in the first place, since he wasnt an Uber driver, should not have been picking up anyone.

I need to find an article with the full complete story,before I make a final determination now (i saw your request before you edited it lol)


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

" I didnt see the part about they actually DID have sex,and it was'consensual' " I didn't see that part either. That's not big problem with uber. Being able to identify who the driver is. It would be too easy to be able to go in someone else's place. At least in the cab companies, you wouldn't be able to pull that off, unless of course the dispatcher purposely over looked it.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

DrJeecheroo said:


> " I didnt see the part about they actually DID have sex,and it was'consensual' " I didn't see that part either. That's not big problem with uber. Being able to identify who the driver is. It would be too easy to be able to go in someone else's place. At least in the cab companies, you wouldn't be able to pull that off, unless of course the dispatcher purposely over looked it.


yeah, that is if they are the same race and same gender
surely the pax should have seen a WOMAN's pic on her app...... right? so no flag when a male picks her up? (probably with a woman's name too?)


----------



## McGillicutty (Jan 12, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Skepticism? We still don't have a full story. what we do know is the guy was driving on his wife's app. No background check was done on the guy. Nothing happened in the car except at the end she gave the bogus driver a hug and a kiss. I assume he is not drunk and he learned from her that she has a boyfriend.
> 
> He used his phone is a Dashcam.
> 
> ...


If there wasn't any skepticism, how would you know everything you posted above?


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, that is if they are the same race and same gender
> surely the pax should have seen a WOMAN's pic on her app...... right? so no flag when a male picks her up? (probably with a woman's name too?)


She was drunk.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

People get a dash camera make it absolutely visible. Put stickers inside and outside of vehicles stating that video and audio are recorded. This covers your legal liabilities and keeps the passengers on their best behavior. 

As a cab driver I love our windshield mounted camera with lights. I'm more than happy to tell customers why we have it when asked. In case you assault me. Claim rape. Or runaway without paying.

Please all drivers dealing with the public, get yourself a camera right now. Would be good if you can have it send data remotely say Amazon web services in case someone steals it so no evidence is used against them. Or just have the real one hidden


----------



## evboy (Nov 12, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> People get a dash camera make it absolutely visible. Put stickers inside and outside of vehicles stating that video and audio are recorded. This covers your legal liabilities and keeps the passengers on their best behavior.
> 
> As a cab driver I love our windshield mounted camera with lights. I'm more than happy to tell customers why we have it when asked. In case you assault me. Claim rape. Or runaway without paying.
> 
> Please all drivers dealing with the public, get yourself a camera right now. Would be good if you can have it send data remotely say Amazon web services in case someone steals it so no evidence is used against them. Or just have the real one hidden


u have a right to record your car. you just cant sell footage. walmart doesnt say they are recording you. as long as u dont use their images, you should be fine.

as far as amazon web services, we would be using it more for girls saying we touched them or raped them. i dont think we have to worry so much of armed robbery since we dont carry cash. everyone knows uber is cashless. we have to protect ourselves from drunk girls.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

This thread name should be changed to unproven rape.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> The follow-up story makes the guy out to be a prince. He isn't. He was a married man, driving under his wife's app, who then had sex with a drunk passenger in his family apartment.


The Driver's name is "Maxime". He used his wife's name & credentials to sign-up for Uber. He uploaded his picture on the account.


Bart McCoy said:


> That's not the story I read. I need to re-read some other articles


For anyone interested in the detailed account:
*(Updated) Charges Dropped Against Chicago Uber Driver Accused of Rape by Woman He Was Driving Home*


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

The name 'Maxime' could go both fe- and -male, that and photo upload make sense, how else could someone drive on someone elses Uber account?

'Are you my driver 'Mildred''?
'Yeah that's me, hop in'
'Giggles.... didn't recognize you with the beard, I'm drunk and horny, can we go somewhere and party?
'Hell yeah, let me call my wife to let her know we're on our way'


----------



## Truth & Facts (Jan 15, 2015)

Read Uber news on map with simple mouse clicks.
https://www.google.com/maps/d/edit?mid=zEFc-4kVqj8o.kUnPEUfPvj3Q


----------

